# apulSoft apQualizr



## EvJe (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello! 
Did anybody use this plug-in EQ in his projects? I'd tried it in demo mode and compared it with built-in Logic Chanel EQ (I use Logic Pro 9 with built-in plug-ins and Metric Halo DSP with bus-mixing) - first impression - apQualizr is better! I'd saw the system monitor - it's lighter for CPU.. BUT! It was FIRST impression. Euphoria?  So , now I want to buy it , but you can finish talking me  so?

http://www.apulsoft.ch/apqualizr/index.php


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone could easily chime in here and say "I can null out any EQ" (basically saying they can get the same sound from different EQs) but my advice to you is simple: if it works for YOU and YOUR ears comfortably, stick with it.

Personally, I have never used that EQ, but it does not look bad. However, as far as I know the logic EQs are great stock EQs. If it's working for you, STICK WITH IT!

For me, it's the SSL paragraphic all the way. :R


----------



## EvJe (Jul 13, 2010)

Good answer , thanks!


----------



## EvJe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've found , that first of all it is more comfortable in visual part for me.. Well , this is important too.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Comfort in what you're doing is number 1. If you get good results, stick with it!


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I think that unless the EQ is really awful you can get a decent sound from any EQ, (your ears being the most important part of the equation).
The eq that gets the job done for you the fastest and more efficient is the one for you! 
The only gripe I have with too graphical eq's is that they can be sometimes misleading in the amount of frequency cut/boost they represent. That said, if you rely on what you're hearing, the graphical bit sometimes helps getting a quicker starting point.

My favorite EQ plugins right now are the API collection from waves... really good sound with switches at really useful frequencies.

Experiment!!


----------



## EvJe (Jul 13, 2010)

Completely agree! Thanks to all , I think , I'll buy it.


----------

